# Toys and treats



## PetersMummy (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi all I have a male bunny that's around 10-11 months old, i love very much. He has free roam of the garden all day but I was wondering does he not get bored of hopping about the same route? What kind of toys can I buy/make him that can spice his life up a bit? I especially feel bad for him when I put him to bed at night, although I always put him to bed with a treat.. It's often 12 hours before I get out to let him back out again. If anyone can please suggest things I could leave in the garden/put in his hutch with him at night that would be very helpful. He's never destructive in his hutch and is a really clean and well behaved bun, just want to make sure he's happy x


----------



## whiskylollipop (Mar 17, 2015)

12 hours a day to hop around in the garden is a lot more than most other pet bunnies get, so don't feel bad, he's a lucky bun. You can get long pet tunnels to lay around the garden, they are flexible so you can create different routes for him to keep him interested. You can hide treats in the tunnels too.


----------



## PetersMummy (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks! He's a good boy so I just go out and open his hutch in a morning and let him do his own thing  tunnels are definitely worth a try. I bought him one of them big round chews made up of seed type things and he didn't seem interested.. Is there any treats he will be guaranteed to love? When the weather gets a bit better I'm going to buy him a summerhouse type thing in the garden and bunny proof it and fill it with toys so he will have a bit more entertainment &#128522; x


----------



## whiskylollipop (Mar 18, 2015)

Don't buy pet store treats, seeds are not good for bunnies so it's a good thing he doesn't like them. The best treats are fresh herbs and veggies such as cilantro, parsley, basil, kale, broccoli. Most bunnies also go crazy for fruits such as banana and apple, but they can only have a very little bit as bunnies can't digest sugar very well. You'll have to experiment to see what he likes, each bunny is different!

Mine loves bread. It's not very healthy for him but he just looooves it so sometimes I cave and give him a small piece.


----------



## PetersMummy (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks. He loves broccoli! And I give him apple if hubby has any left from packed lunches at the end of the week. At his last home he was in his hutch 24 hours a day and didn't have access to any treats or even hay! So he's quite stubborn on trying new things. X


----------



## stevesmum (Mar 18, 2015)

My rabbits go crazy for craisins. I sprinkle a few on their salad or they get them as a special treat when they're good. Which isn't that often haha.


----------



## PetersMummy (Mar 18, 2015)

Ooo didn't think of them. I've had a look on google and looks like toilet roll tubes can be good bases for toys. Will save a few and stuff them with different things and scatter them around the garden, see what he thinks. Thank you both x


----------



## PetersMummy (Mar 18, 2015)

Been getting creative the past hour! This is what I've produced to take out to my fur babe in the morning. It's a toilet roll tube stuffed mainly with broccoli but a couple a carrot sticks stuck through the holes and there's a sneaky tiny bit of apple in there too. Hope he likes it &#128048;


----------



## PetersMummy (Mar 18, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1426708737.943656.jpg


----------



## AndrewLRose (Mar 19, 2015)

I think he will not feel boring as long as his health is in a good condition. Personally, I think he is similar a baby who repeats daily activities.

--------------------------------
http://maxxtest300supplement.com/


----------



## PetersMummy (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks for replying. He's always such a good boy and is definitely healthy. I think he is just generally happy  but I just love him so much I want to make sure he's always getting the best x


----------



## Azerane (Mar 21, 2015)

You'd got the right idea. Simple boredom busters are the way to go, even a toilet paper roll stuff with hay is good, I don't know what it is about it, but hay in the litter box become second best to hay in a toilet paper tube  Also brown paper bags filled with hay and a craisin or two are also good fun for them to tear into. Seagrass mats are great boredom busters as well


----------



## PetersMummy (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for replying. For the past 2 days I've been doing him one of the veggy toilet tubes and hiding them in the garden. But today I've just scattered chunks of veg around so he can discover it as he hops. I've been experimenting too, found out he doesn't like strawberries, sweet potato and suede. Broccoli is his all time favorite so far x


----------



## TacoBunny (Mar 21, 2015)

I just wanted to say, I'm so glad he has you as his bunny mother now. It makes me sad and angry hearing how he was treated previously. I'm really glad you've given him this whole new life. I'm sure he'll be happier and live longer because of it  :goodjob


----------



## PetersMummy (Mar 22, 2015)

Aah thanks &#128522; on the day I brought him home I woke up without even a thought that I may end up with a rabbit today. I think because of his start in life and how he's just ended up with me it's made me love him 10000 times more. It's been about 5 weeks now and he's making such good progress x


----------



## Azerane (Mar 22, 2015)

Just try not to overdo the broccoli as it can cause gas which can lead to stasis


----------



## PetersMummy (Mar 22, 2015)

I think I need to cut down on treats as a whole after last night! Little monkey wouldn't go back in his hutch for bedtime! Was chasing him around the garden in the dark! He usually knows he's getting a treat at bedtime so doesn't mind going in but lately he's spent all day scoffing lol. Going to try some tunnels in the garden and a toilet tube or another little treat for night time so he knows it's a good thing to go in his hutch and not make mummy run around the garden like a crazy person lol x


----------

